# Macau Grand Prix 2006 - Teil 1 - World Touring Car Championship



## Dennis Wronka (20. November 2006)

Dieses Wochenende war ich mit meiner Freundin und unserer neuen Kamera seit langer, langer Zeit (das letzte Mal war das 24 Stunden Rennen am Nuerburgring 2006) mal wieder live an der Rennstrecke um ein paar Rennen zu sehen und den Sound zu geniessen. Rennsport im TV ist ja schon nicht schlecht, aber live ist doch immer noch am besten.
Ich wollte dann auch gleich mal ein paar Bilder posten, ich hoffe sie gefallen Euch. Der Zaun ist leider im Weg, ohne waer halt schoener, aber Sicherheit geht vor, nicht wahr? 

Dies ist also nun der erste Teil, Bilder von den beiden Rennen der World Touring Car Championship. Das 2. Rennen wurde uebrigens vom deutschen Fahrer Joerg Mueller gewonnen, welcher sich jedoch nicht mehr den Weltmeistertitel sichern konnte. Dieser ging an den Briten Andy Priaulx, mit einem Punkt Vorsprung vor Joerg Mueller.

Ein paar Infos zur Kamera und den Bildern:
Die Kamera ist die Samsung NV10 mit eleganten 10 Megapixeln und einer Menge Funktionen mit denen ich dieses Wochenende mal ein wenig rumprobiert hab. Durch die 10 MPixel sind die Originalbilder mit einer Aufloesung von 3648x2736 Pixeln und 2.4MB pro Bild etwas zu gross um direkt gepostet zu werden. Ich hab daher die interessanten Bereiche ausgeschnitten und auf die hier maximal zulaessige Breite von 1000 Pixeln reduziert. Ich hoffe, dass ich durch das Entfernen der "uninteressanteren" Bereiche etwas mehr von der Qualitaet im "interessanten" Bereich (also den Autos) beibehalten konnte.

Den zweiten Teil, die Bilder vom Formel 3 Rennen, gibt es im Thread Macau Grand Prix 2006 - Teil 2 - Formel 3.

Nun zu den Bildern.
Da ich noch keine echt Ahnung hab was diese ganzen Daten bedeuten kopier ich sie einfach mal direkt aus den Infos.

wtcc_01.jpg:
Exposure Time: 0.001 (1/800)
35mm Equivalent: 19mm
Aperture: f/2.8

wtcc_02.jpg:
Exposure Time: 0.001 (1/800)
35mm Equivalent: 33mm
Aperture: f/3.8

wtcc_03.jpg:
Exposure Time: 0.005 (1/200)
35mm Equivalent: 19mm
Aperture: f/7.1

wtcc_04.jpg:
Exposure Time: 0.002 (1/640)
35mm Equivalent: 19mm
Aperture: f/7.1

wtcc_05.jpg:
Exposure Time: 0.002 (1/640)
35mm Equivalent: 19mm
Aperture: f/7.1


----------



## Azi (20. November 2006)

Etwas verwackelt und unscharf, aber was will man von einem Rennen denn auch besseres erwarten 
Sind ganz nett geworden, man müsste das ganze nur noch etwas lebendiger wirken lassen (wobei das dann nicht mehr so ganz in das Foto-Forum passt).

Azi


----------



## Dennis Wronka (20. November 2006)

Dass das 3. Bild so verwischt ist ist uebrigens Absicht. Ein paar Bilder wollte ich halt haben mit diesem "Speed-Effect". Der Rest, also hauptsaechlich der Zaun  , ist ja, zumindest meiner Meinung nach, schoen scharf geworden.

Bin auf jeden Fall mal gespannt wie die Bilder hier allgemein so ankommen. 
@Azi: Und wenn Du's lebendiger willst kann ich Dir auch gern die 25 Minuten Video auf den FTP-Server legen, sind ja nur ca. 1.5GB.


----------



## Azi (20. November 2006)

Das es beim dritten gewollt ist, ist klar 
Mit "lebendiger" meinte ich eher sowas:


----------



## Dennis Wronka (20. November 2006)

Find ich persoenlich eher nicht so schoen. Die Bilder waeren auch sicher etwas "lebendiger" wenn es etwas sonniger gewesen waere und nicht so grau.
Aber Bilder kuenstlich aufpeppen ist nicht so mein Fall, ich zeige die Bilder lieber im Original, eben wie sie wirklich aussehen, ohne irgendwelche lustigen Filter/Effekte.


----------

